# [EVDL] Battery hold downs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lots of folks use battery boxes and no hold downs (batteries are
restrained in every direction except up)
Works OK as long as you don't flip over or pull negative Gs.

>From a safety point of view, some form of hold down is a good idea. 
Ideally it should be able to restrain the batteries under at least 4 Gs
negative.

> I was browsing th S10 album photos and it seemed that there were a lot of
> free standing batteries with no visable means of a tie down. Is this a
> common practice?
> Sam
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have pulled negative g's on my VW rabbit going over bumps on a dirt road.
So, I can see how tiedowns could be good... however, most EV's are probably
not going airborn. Except in case of an accident... don't want those
batteries flying around and hitting other stuff, or shorting out?

Z



> Peter VanDerWal <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Lots of folks use battery boxes and no hold downs (batteries are
> > restrained in every direction except up)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] battery hold downs*

I've searched the archives and did not find much.

I will be placing all of my batteries (trunk and engine compartment)
inside plywood boxes coated with Durabak impregnated with their fire
retardant, CeaseFire (https://www.newlinesafety.com/).

How do I hold down the batteries?
1) Secure the battery box top, so that in a roll over the batts can
move an inch or two in the vertical direction, but not escape the box?
2) Strap them down inside the box?

If #1 is adequate, that's fine, but I have have a hard time believing
that the batts moving when hitting a pothole will be a good thing.

I'm leaning toward #2 and want to avoid any conductive material inside
the box. So I'm leaning toward some sort of poly strapping such as
polyester strapping (ebay # 120120488673) with 1600 lbs breaking
strength or polypropylene (ebay # 120099327856) with 300 lbs tensile
strength. And using either of these in a similar fashion as in
http://www.aceaa.org/files/ACEAA2gif/IMG_1832__Copy_.JPG where the
straps are about 6-8mm above the top of the batteries.

What is the acid resistance of polyester or polypropylene? Will these
hold up in vented battery boxes for many years?

Thanks in advance,

-- 
Brian in TX
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
really quite busy.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

Hello Brian,

One way to hold down batteries in a battery box, is to insert metal T-bars 
between each roll of batteries and butting against the side of the box. 
Bolt the T-bar to side of the box with fasteners that go through the side of 
the box to a metal back up bar that is place on the outside of the box.

The end of the T-bar has a welded on tab for bolting through.

You can coat all the metal support pieces with thick acid proof compound. I 
have use that tool handle dipping compound that is made by Loctite which the 
specifications states it can be use for coating battery connections.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Brian Pikkula" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, March 25, 2009 9:59 PM
Subject: [EVDL] battery hold downs


> I've searched the archives and did not find much.
>
> I will be placing all of my batteries (trunk and engine compartment)
> inside plywood boxes coated with Durabak impregnated with their fire
> retardant, CeaseFire (https://www.newlinesafety.com/).
>
> How do I hold down the batteries?
> 1) Secure the battery box top, so that in a roll over the batts can
> move an inch or two in the vertical direction, but not escape the box?
> 2) Strap them down inside the box?
>
> If #1 is adequate, that's fine, but I have have a hard time believing
> that the batts moving when hitting a pothole will be a good thing.
>
> I'm leaning toward #2 and want to avoid any conductive material inside
> the box. So I'm leaning toward some sort of poly strapping such as
> polyester strapping (ebay # 120120488673) with 1600 lbs breaking
> strength or polypropylene (ebay # 120099327856) with 300 lbs tensile
> strength. And using either of these in a similar fashion as in
> http://www.aceaa.org/files/ACEAA2gif/IMG_1832__Copy_.JPG where the
> straps are about 6-8mm above the top of the batteries.
>
> What is the acid resistance of polyester or polypropylene? Will these
> hold up in vented battery boxes for many years?
>
> Thanks in advance,
>
> -- 
> Brian in TX
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/960
> http://www.evdub.blogspot.com/
> It may seem like I am doing nothing, but on a cellular level I'm
> really quite busy.
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

Hi, Roland
I've been trying to find the Loctite stuff you use on the web. Is it called
Color Guard Tough Rubber Coating?

It looks like it would also be good to coat tools that you use to work
around batteries ( to prevent shorting).

Thanks

Phil



> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hello Brian,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

There are also these:
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=composite+ratchet&Submit=Go
those are the cheap ones, but there are ones from Snapon and such too. I'm
getting a set that stays in the EV at all times, for working on any wiring
connections (I've arced an EV battery bank before..... NOT something you
want to do).

Z



> Phil Marino <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi, Roland
> > I've been trying to find the Loctite stuff you use on the web. Is it
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

The Snap one version
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item.asp?item_ID=15625&group_ID=12881
$500



> Zeke Yewdall <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > There are also these:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

Hello Phil,

Loctite is one brand I use years ago. I also use a brand call Performix 
Plastic Dip I got from Home Depot. The stuff I have on the shelf is PLASTI 
DIP.COM product that can be thin with naphtha, xylene, or toluene solvents 
for easier brushing.

I do not like to use the spray type, where the coating is too thin and takes 
too many coats to built up any thickness.

Roland


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Phil Marino" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Thursday, March 26, 2009 9:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs


> Hi, Roland
> I've been trying to find the Loctite stuff you use on the web. Is it 
> called
> Color Guard Tough Rubber Coating?
>
> It looks like it would also be good to coat tools that you use to work
> around batteries ( to prevent shorting).
>
> Thanks
>
> Phil
>
>


> Roland Wiench <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > Hello Brian,
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/MOUICH/?action=view&current=P3260049batterywrench.jpg
this is a cheap and quick way to make battery wrenches.
cut one end of a wrench taper and smooth the end, put
spit on the wrench and in the hose and push on. when the saliva
dries, it won't move.
Louis in central BC
----- Original Message ----- 
.


> Hi, Roland
> I've been trying to find the Loctite stuff you use on the web. Is it 
> called
> Color Guard Tough Rubber Coating?
>
> It looks like it would also be good to coat tools that you use to work
> around batteries ( to prevent shorting).
>
> Thanks
>
> Phil
.> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] battery hold downs*

Most conversions I've seen use use your method #1.

You can use small wooden/plastic blocks, pieces of PVC pipe, or foam 
insulation to bridge the space between the battery tops and the box. As 
long as it's strong enough, stays where it's supposed to, and doesn't 
conduct electricity. Although the batteries shouldn't bounce UP except in 
a rollover.

Small pieces of foam, packing peanuts, or Coroplast (corrugated plastic - 
like election signs) also work well to keep batteries from shifting 
sideways. Stuff some in the gaps between batteries, or between the 
batteries and the box sides to keep them in place while cornering.

Polypropylene is very acid resistant. It's what battery cases are made of 
 From the recent fiberglass discussions, I'd probably avoid polyester.

-Adrian



> Brian Pikkula wrote:
> 
> > I've searched the archives and did not find much.
> >
> ...


----------

